# Spire Point Jig Heads



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Considering buying the Spire Point Jig Head mold to pour some pomp jigs since it looks similar to the to older bullet style Herters mold. I like the action of the Hertes style. If someone uses the spire point for pomps, plz provide some feedback. Also, if someone has the older bullet style Herters mold they want to sell ... PM me. thanx


----------



## venatordesqualus (Sep 27, 2013)

Have used the spire point for years, works very well for me.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanx for feedback ... I just purchased an erie jig mold (3/8 oz and 1/2 oz) online. I like this style off the beach. I'll give the erie a shot off the pier this year. I'm gonna purchase the spire-point mold since it's similar to the Herters' bullet head jig.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

steelhead said:


> Thanx for feedback ... I just purchased an erie jig mold (3/8 oz and 1/2 oz) online. I like this style off the beach. I'll give the erie a shot off the pier this year. I'm gonna purchase the spire-point mold since it's similar to the Herters' bullet head jig.


Steel head....we pour the Herters bullet head style jig head, as well as the spearhead in 3/8 and 1/2 oz. for pompano or surf fishing. The egghead style and football style are popular sellers. My preference is the egghead style in the 3/8 oz. on calm days, and 1/2-3/4 oz. on days when the surf is large. 
I do not think one is better than the other as all these styles will work when the pompano are running. Same for other fish.....redfish, blues , flounder, lady fish hardtails and even whiting.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I hear ya ... I like the spear-head. I poured a bunch last year and they have a great action when jigging vertically. Egg heads are more "castable". But, I really like the flat head from the pier. It sinks fast, and due to its profile, it enters the water in a cleaner manner. It's my favorite jig when I'm using my thumb-burner. 

What do you sell your unpainted herters jigs for?? Do you have a web site?? 

thanx


----------

